# The Most Comfortable Head Lamp



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

It's not the fanciest thing out there but yeah it looks like it could work. It looks pretty simple and cheap too. Although it's pretty straightforward, you should prolly put up photos for a step by step process for everyone to enjoy  I'd like to make one myself but I'd put more surface area for velcrow on cap so I could reposition the light and what not. Thanks for sharing this! Will be working on it this weekend.


----------

